# Knock Out Spuds



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

There is a thread in the Pro forum 'knock-out mashed potatoes'

Two potato recipes came to my mind, both of them were given to me by my two SIL's, I love potatoes

Home cooks bring a lot to the table

8 baked Potatoes, jackets left on

8 pcs Bacon-crisp-crumbled

1 - 1 ½ C shredded Cheddar cheese

½ C Mayo

½ C Ranch Dressing

1 bunch Green Onions, chopped

Mash taters w/skins on, add all but last ingredient, mix well w/spoon

Spread into a buttered baking dish

Bake for 45 minutes at 350⁰

Top with Green Onions
[hr][/hr]
5 lbs Potatoes-peeled-quartered

6 oz shredded Cheddar Cheese

½ stick (4 Tbsp) Butter, melted

1 C Sour Cream

2 Eggs, beaten

1 C Green Onions, chopped

4 pcs Bacon-crisp-crumbled

½ - 1 C Milk

S&P

Boil taters until tender, drain, return to hot pot, mash until smooth, stir in 1 ¼ C cheese, sour cream, milk & eggs until just blended. Add ¾ C Green Onions, ½ of the crumbled Bacon, S&P to taste.

Spread into a butter baking dish (at least 3 qt.) bake at

350⁰ for 40 minutes, top with remaining onion & bacon


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

k girl,    why do they call them jackets? are they cold?

personally i love simple mashers...by hand with a hand masher..not too much butter, but enough, and i use  some of the potato water to stand in for almost all of the cream..kosher salt and cracked pepper is a biggie....at the restaurant  we serve jalapeno cheddar mashers as a side but thats cuz i've done the roasted garlic ones or the herbed ones, ranchero ones, green chile ones to death over the years...my potatoes of choice  are yukons and red creamers...at the fancy pants resturants i've cooked in the potatoes are milled and 'duchessed' but what an abosoute pain they are to make and personally i like the feeliing and taste of mashed by hand potatoes better...hey, what do the rich know anyway?

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

durangojo said:


> k girl, why do they call them jackets? are they cold?


Joey-girl you crack me up!

I was trying for be fancy pants-European… yeah right!

But I'm with you sista', no need be she-she, it's just food!

You know, I tried a food mill once, there was so much food-stuffs left behind, I felt like I was wasting food. The skins are where most of the nutrients are and they taste dang good too.


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

I hear ya on the skins, K~Girl, the reason a lot of kitchens/restaurants leave them out, is PURELY for aesthetics. I leave 'em on at home, it's easier, I LIKE the skins, and personally the look doesn't bother me.

The Food mill may leave a little behind, but like mentioned in the other thread, a chimoise/fine sieve/tamis will do the same. The work level is MORE, but the end results are SO much lighter, fluffier, and just melt in your mouth good. If you were to use a mill, or chimoise, just use a plastic scrapper/dough scrape/board cleaner to get all the bits.

The key to ANY great spud, imo, is the texture. If you over work your spuds, you will(just like in making bread dough)develop gluten, and end up with glue. Just whip until all ingredients are Incorporated, and STOP. They should be able to hold a peak, and stand a spoon up in.

Some house batch flavors we go for: The traditional "Loaded" Smashed Potato: Yukon's, boiled in salted water, smashed with milk, butter, salt and pepper, then fold in sour cream, diced bacon, green onion, sharp cheddar. You can even pipe these onto a sheet pan, and brown off under a broiler for more flavor/visual appeal.

Skinned Russets, boiled 'til fork tender, butter, S+P, a little cream, Parmesan cheese, fresh thyme, and roasted garlic(mix in at the end, leave the garlic a little chunky). 

While it's not "Mashed" potatoes, I love to just oat fingerlings in duck, or bacon fat, roast until tender, and then smack em gently with the bottom of a clean pan, making truly SMASHED potatoes. Season liberally with salt and pepper, then, deep fry until the exploded sides are golden and crispy. Just top with Sour Cream, and some cheese, and MAN, So good, day break yo mouth! SO ONO!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

808JONO202 said:


> I hear ya on the skins, K~Girl, the reason a lot of kitchens/restaurants leave them out, is PURELY for aesthetics.


Uhm, no. I disagree. The skins also add a dirt flavor as well as a papery gritty texture. Me do not like skins in my mash.


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

Koukouvagia said:


> Uhm, no. I disagree. The skins also add a dirt flavor as well as a papery gritty texture. Me do not like skins in my mash.


They don't when the potatoes have been cleaned properly.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No skins in my mash either. I still like garlic mashed potatoes. Gently cook the peeled garlic cloves in butter over low heat until soft while the potatoes cook. Simple and very good. Milling is best with garlic cloves as that breaks the cloves up into the potatoes.

Yukons add a lot of visual pop with the appearance of butter. I don't think they taste that much different in mashed potatoes. I usually do russetts for mashed potatoes.

I usually mash by hand as I like a little more texture in my mashed potatoes than the perfectly smooth results of the food mill. On the other hand, cooking the potatoes whole in their skins gives a better flavor with less absorbed water. And the food mill handles removing the skins for you.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

This can be true Miss KK. I have found that some of the spuds that I've purchased 

in the past do have that dirt and paper quality to the skins. 

On one occasion the taters had actual mud still left on them. 

So I took my dish brush (I do not know a vegetable brush) 

and scrubbed the HECK out that bugger. 

I found a different brand in the bag type of what they call premium 

golds, reds and russets at some megamarts, but not all. 

The skins left on were pretty good, better than the other non-premium brands.

My sister and I like chunky mashed and DH prefers the smooth texture 

as Jono describes (and I hate to clean those dang food mills!)


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry but I still disagree.  I know how to clean a potato, trust me.  The texture of munching the potato skin in my mouth makes me feel like I'm eating paper.  And even if it is cleaned within an inch of its life it still adds flavor to the mash, a very earthy flavor.  I personally do not like them and I take issue with the poster that said that "skins are moved PURELY for aesthetic reasons" because my taste buds tell me otherwise.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Some people like some don't.It's what makes us all individuals.


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

Koukouvagia said:


> Sorry but I still disagree. I know how to clean a potato, trust me. The texture of munching the potato skin in my mouth makes me feel like I'm eating paper. And even if it is cleaned within an inch of its life it still adds flavor to the mash, a very earthy flavor. I personally do not like them and I take issue with the poster that said that "skins are moved PURELY for aesthetic reasons" because my taste buds tell me otherwise.


You can take issue all you want, when a Chef wants a purely WHITE potato/mashed, THAT is why the skins are removed, for a cleaner presentation. You will also find that a LOT of European Chefs remove the skins, because New Potatoes(used a LOT in the USA), are used to feed farm animals, and are not considered "People" food, so it's a bigger spud, with the skin removed. Of course, here in the states, skins can go either way, as has been proven by the posters in this thread. Honestly, a salt crusted baked potato, my favorite part of it IS the skin, crispy, roasted, salty goodness. If it's clean, it is NOT gritty, and I guess you can say it does have an earthy quality, but so does good Scotch. . .LOTS of things in the food world have "earthy" qualities, heck, think of mushrooms.

To each their own, as stated.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

Koukouvagia said:


> 808JONO202 said:
> 
> 
> > I hear ya on the skins, K~Girl, the reason a lot of kitchens/restaurants leave them out, is PURELY for aesthetics.
> ...


When doing baked I'd rather eat the skin after its hollowed out. "best part dad" my kids would say sarcastically


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

lqtm

my Mom would said to us girls, 

'oh no, you don't like those skins, they're nasty, give those to Mommy'

then she'd take my sister's and my skins after we'd eaten the baked flesh, loaded them down with butter, pepper and plenty of salt and just pick them up with her hands and munch away...

I never tasted a potato skin until I was in College and moved out on my own, love those loaded potato skins (thanks <edit> TGI fridaysfor your skins and Bartenders Ice Tea!!)

::chuckle::

Miss KK, I tried your method of roasting the taters, covered in tin foil with the Rosemary, YUM!!! Mister K~girl was impressed!! thanks girl!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Jono, I'm going to try your technique of piping the mash on to a tray and browning the tops,

that would be a great way to 'hold' the spuds for a holiday dinner!  raosted garlic, top with some parm, ono (good)  brah!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

808JONO202 said:


> You can take issue all you want, when a Chef wants a purely WHITE potato/mashed, THAT is why the skins are removed, for a cleaner presentation. You will also find that a LOT of European Chefs remove the skins, because New Potatoes(used a LOT in the USA), are used to feed farm animals, and are not considered "People" food, so it's a bigger spud, with the skin removed. Of course, here in the states, skins can go either way, as has been proven by the posters in this thread. Honestly, a salt crusted baked potato, my favorite part of it IS the skin, crispy, roasted, salty goodness. If it's clean, it is NOT gritty, and I guess you can say it does have an earthy quality, but so does good Scotch. . .LOTS of things in the food world have "earthy" qualities, heck, think of mushrooms.
> 
> To each their own, as stated.


I don't take issue with whether it's good or not, I fully understand that some people like skins on and some like skin off. I take skins off because I don't like the taste and texture. It's not done for aesthetic reasons as you say. I didn't say earthiness was bad, I said I don't want it in my mashed potatoes. All potatoes are people food, I won't consider even for a second that "european" chefs, as you vaguely describe, peel potatoes for that reason. Chefs are doing marvelous things with animal feet, offal and the like but they don't consider a potato people food? Absurd.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> l..
> 
> Miss KK, I tried your method of roasting the taters, covered in tin foil with the Rosemary, YUM!!! Mister K~girl was impressed!! thanks girl!


Glad it worked out... no water right??


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Jono, I'm going to try your technique of piping the mash on to a tray and browning the tops,
> 
> that would be a great way to 'hold' the spuds for a holiday dinner! raosted garlic, top with some parm, ono (good) brah!


Oh no, that reminds me of catering hall mashed potatoes.


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

Koukouvagia said:


> I don't take issue with whether it's good or not, I fully understand that some people like skins on and some like skin off. I take skins off because I don't like the taste and texture. It's not done for aesthetic reasons as you say. I didn't say earthiness was bad, I said I don't want it in my mashed potatoes. All potatoes are people food, I won't consider even for a second that "european" chefs, as you vaguely describe, peel potatoes for that reason. Chefs are doing marvelous things with animal feet, offal and the like but they don't consider a potato people food? Absurd.


You have clearly missed my point, completely.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

simply somes down to, 'are you a jet or a shark' ?

joey

for those of you too young..it's 'west side story'...if i have to explain what that is, forgetaboutit!


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

durangojo said:


> simply somes down to, 'are you a jet or a shark' ?
> 
> joey
> 
> for those of you too young..it's 'west side story'...if i have to explain what that is, forgetaboutit!


LOL, very true too. What if you were brought up Shark, but feel more Jet at heart? Oh these poor, cursed potatoes, they will forever be facing my duality!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

kgirl,

duchessed potatoes are absolutely lovely on a plate, don't get me wrong with my earlier post, (just being a bit sassy).....the rice mill is a pita, but really worth the effort for presentation....plusses are you can make them ahead, pipe them and hold, then heat/brown at the last minute....be careful if you are using  roasted garlic though and trying to pipe...your tip may get clogged....they are really heavenly and ethereally light and don't need much more than s& p and good butter in the mix....i like chives too, but again watch your tip size....i make them alot for wine tasting dinners.....impressive they be!

joey


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Jono, I'm going to try your technique of piping the mash on to a tray and browning the tops,
> 
> that would be a great way to 'hold' the spuds for a holiday dinner! raosted garlic, top with some parm, ono (good) brah!


Go for it, it can be a great time saver especially during a holiday meal where things can be hectic enough, as is.


Koukouvagia said:


> Oh no, that reminds me of catering hall mashed potatoes.


Instant potato pearls, slopped into a hotel pan? Don't think so.


durangojo said:


> kgirl,
> 
> duchessed potatoes are absolutely lovely on a plate, don't get me wrong with my earlier post, (just being a bit sassy).....the rice mill is a pita, but really worth the effort for presentation....plusses are you can make them ahead, pipe them and hold, then heat/brown at the last minute....be careful if you are using roasted garlic though and trying to pipe...your tip may get clogged....they are really heavenly and ethereally light and don't need much more than s& p and good butter in the mix....i like chives too, but again watch your tip size....i make them alot for wine tasting dinners.....impressive they be!
> 
> joey


Exactly, if they were good enough for Escoffier, than they are good enough for any guest I would hope.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

I like my new pots (scrapers) crushed and my old pots(storers) riced, no skins for me they stick to my front teeth like spinach and as you Americans know our dental hygiene is suspect so it saves embarrassment.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

808JONO202 said:


> You have clearly missed my point, completely.


So did you.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Catering Hall mashed???   If you mean Duchess, these are not catering hall , the recipe is given in Escoffier cookbook.

Mashed potato just piped out of bag are called mashed potato piped out of bag.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

yum, I googled (btw did you see the google logo today marking the anniversary of star trek?) duchess potaotes, OOOHHH!! 

That looks really good!  we're trying this!


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

Instead of using a scallop shell I make and bake duchess baskets for Coquilles St Jaques http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/3236/scallops-with-mushrooms-and-white-wine-coquilles-s


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Kippers, I had to 'Goggle' King Edwards and Maris Piper potatoes.

I still don't understand 'floury potatoes'?

That recipe sent me over the Moon, gorgeous!

I just wish that we could eat scallops, love them 

Ate them once and had THE worst allergic reaction.

Beautiful dish…


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I still don't understand 'floury potatoes'?


Floury potatoes are just those that are low in moisture, and sugar content, like a russet. . .any spud with a lighter, fluffy, dry texture.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Kippers, I had to 'Goggle' King Edwards and Maris Piper potatoes.
> 
> I still don't understand 'floury potatoes'?
> 
> ...


Jono's is correct, I would only use Ed's, Pipers, Cara and Kerrs Pinks for Jacket pots or mash because they mash without lumps and absorb butter egg yolks and cream better.

The same applies to the bramley cooking apple we have over here, Its the best apple for double crust pies and apple sauce there is because it "falls" beautifully.

you can sub monk fish for the scallops, I add a shot of noilly prat to the wine for the sauce.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

say what?


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

can't hear mention of seafood, and potatoes, and not think of one of my all time faves that my mum used to make: Brandade. Lovely mashed potatoes with salt cod, put/piped into a gratin style dish, broiled off, and served with pickled red onions, and toast points. So good, and warms my soul. Not sure that the pickled onions are a regular accoutrement, or if it's my Swedish mother, but I have eaten it for as long as I can remember.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

is it okay to add cheese to duchesse potatoes?


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> is it okay to add cheese to duchesse potatoes?


Oh, for sure, no worries there. Harder cheeses tend to help hold the shape better, like a nice Parm Reg, or Asiago.. . or even some nice 10year dry aged Gouda. It's nuttiness, and earthiness play great with the spuds.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh yes Jono or what about fish pie http://uktv.co.uk/food/recipe/aid/529781


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I was thinking gorgonzola... salty, sharp...


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I was thinking gorgonzola... salty, sharp...


yeah, for sure. But as I am sure you already know, a little goes a long way.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

...right, I never tried it though... does it melt pretty quickly... nice and smooth so that it can be piped?


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

Kippers said:


> Oh yes Jono or what about fish pie http://uktv.co.uk/food/recipe/aid/529781


Oh yeah, that could do JUST fine, I'm sure! Sounds delish! Can't wait for colder weather to set in, as this falls inline with my "cold weather Sunday night comfort foods" menu planning. Fish pie, and a nice Ale(or 4), some crusty bread=one happy Jono.


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...right, I never tried it though... does it melt pretty quickly... nice and smooth so that it can be piped?


Yeah, if you mix the cheese in whilst making the mashed potatoes, you will be fine. It will melt in just fine, with no worries. A little finely chopped/minced fresh rosemary tends to play well with Gorgonzola too, imo.


----------



## katydid46 (Sep 11, 2012)

Skins on baked potatoes not in mashed potatoes. Because that's how mama and granny did it. My favorite way to fix potatoes is in a crockpot with a good beef roast and lots of onions. When all is done, remove the roast, strain out the potatoes and onions. Mash with butter. They look brown, but are the most remarkable flavor. Of course the juices are made into a brown gravy.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

yummy!

katy, one of my favorites, taters with gravy, all over and plenty of it! Yes please!


----------



## katydid46 (Sep 11, 2012)

Had a large mound of them covered in venison and homemade noodles Sunday night. Makes my mouth water just thinking about it.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

potatoes are not necessarily my 'native' food, more so rice and gravy ( OMG, translation-oh my gravy- all over please, as we say in Hawaii ), maybe a hamburger steak added in too... or maybe even add in two scoops of macaroni salad just for kicks!


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> potatoes are not necessarily my 'native' food, more so rice and gravy ( OMG, translation-oh my gravy- all over please, as we say in Hawaii ), maybe a hamburger steak added in too... or maybe even add in two scoops of macaroni salad just for kicks!


One loco moco for me, please!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I really wish the grocery stores carried more varieties of potatoes. I've never seen the ones mentioned here. I can find russets, yukon golds, red skinned potatoes, purple potatoes, and fingerlings.

Went to a restaurant the other day and ordered the mash, it came with skins on. It tasted really good but I was unfortunately pulling the skins out of my mouth all evening.


katydid46 said:


> ...My favorite way to fix potatoes is in a crockpot with a good beef roast and lots of onions. When all is done, remove the roast, strain out the potatoes and onions. Mash with butter. They look brown, but are the most remarkable flavor. Of course the juices are made into a brown gravy.


Sounds like something I want to do, but afraid to do it because it seems way too rich and wrong for some reason. It's not something I'd serve, it's something I'd eat in private


----------



## katydid46 (Sep 11, 2012)

Never be ashamed of your food. You'd be surprised at the number of your friends who would jump at the chance to join you in a meal like that. Simple, flavorful and full of homey memories.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I was thinking gorgonzola... salty, sharp...


you may want to try a gorgonzola 'dolce'..it's creamier,softer, less sharp(overbearing) than the white crumbly supermarket stuff...goat cheese is also good in them if you like goat cheese.

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Koukouvagia said:


> I really wish the grocery stores carried more varieties of potatoes. I've never seen the ones mentioned here. I can find russets, yukon golds, red skinned potatoes, purple potatoes, and fingerlings.


In our 'asian market' I found Okinawian Purple Sweet Potatoes, 

OH MY!!FINALLY! They had labeled them "Purple Sweet Potatoes from Hawaii", I knew straight off what they were. Delicious! 

The texture is like no other tater I've ever had. Not overly sweet, a nice savory note, hard to discribe.

No condiment is necessary.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

808JONO202 said:


> One loco moco for me, please!


Ditto!

I'm curious, how many CT members have ever heard of/seen/of tried a Loco Moco, the original version.

Steamed white (calrose or sushi type) rice in a bowl topped by a hamburger patty, a fried egg and then smothered in a brown gravy.


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I'm curious, how many CT members have ever heard of/seen/of tried a Loco Moco, the original version.
> 
> Steamed white (calrose or sushi type) rice in a bowl topped by a hamburger patty, a fried egg and then smothered in a brown gravy.


I had one a week, on Sunday morning before paddling out. It was my "Strength" food, lol. I think on all the loco moco plates, there is a little disclaimer: "This Loco Moco brought to you by lypitor"

SO ono, and the gravy. .. ALL OVAH PLEASE!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

durangojo said:


> joey


HMMM...

that sounds interesting in a mash too! that little bit of twang as in sour cream, maybe some finely chopped instead of chives.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I'm curious, how many CT members have ever heard of/seen/of tried a Loco Moco, the original version.
> 
> Steamed white (calrose or sushi type) rice in a bowl topped by a hamburger patty, a fried egg and then smothered in a brown gravy.


sorry kgirl

i don't mean to offend, but there is no way i could even possibly get that down without gagging...it may even knock spam off the top of the list of foods i would never eat...first off, i hate eggs, especially runny ones and i don't eat red meat either so the whole thing holds no appeal... maybe i could order "one loco moco", hold the eggs, hamburger patty and gravy!

as for the goat cheese in your mashers.....it's pretty smooshy cheese, so more like crumbling into instead of chopping


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

the other night i made 'smashed' baby redskins to go along with one of my favorite meals, a simple roasted chicken...... i added herbed cream cheese(poor man's boursin) and scallions this time.....yo, i forgot just how good they are that way...usually i just lightly smash them with a big spoon add butter, cream and s&p, but they were a perfect  pairing this way with the chicken....

joey


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

durangojo said:


> sorry kgirl
> 
> i don't mean to offend, but there is no way i could even possibly get that down without gagging...it may even knock spam off the top of the list of foods i would never eat...first off, i hate eggs, especially runny ones and i don't eat red meat either so the whole thing holds no appeal... maybe i could order "one loco moco", hold the eggs, hamburger patty and gravy!
> 
> as for the goat cheese in your mashers.....it's pretty smooshy cheese, so more like crumbling into instead of chopping


Yea I don't think I'd eat that either. I'm not a fan of steamed rice.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

::chuckling to myself::

I shared this thread with DH, he's with you gals, 

he thinks that Loco Moco is disgusting and never ate it in Hawaii. 

...but Miss KK if you like sushi, that's the kind of rice that I make almost every night here at Casa k~girl... and some soy sauce and furikake (crumbled toasted seaweed & sesame seed sprinkle for the rice), WAIT! I haven't had lunch yet...


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ::chuckling to myself::
> 
> I shared this thread with DH, he's with you gals,
> 
> ...


I love sushi, but that's about all the sticky rice I can handle.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Joey-girl, I like that idea of the Alouette cheese, 

one of their nice spiced up versions.

Did you see that they have little individual sized bricks?

Would you still put in the cream and butter?

This kind of mash/smash is not Michael's cup of tea ("it's too creamy, I don't like creamy" - please a little kids whine to this statement /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif)

But Mom and I could dig a fork into that, forsure dude!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

someone have some other spud recipes? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> someone have some other spud recipes? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


We should start in Ireland, http://www.best-potato-recipes.com/irish-potato-recipes.html

I love the winter dish Tartiflette, you need a deep round oven proof dish.

Prep, slice a load of pots quite thin.Cut a small wheel of Reblochon, Camob, or Brie in half horizontely .

Fry a load of smoked bacon crispy, remove from pan and sweat onions and garlic.

Layer up your dish with half the pots using half the bacon,onions and garlic.Place the cheese cut side down on top of the spuds and the repeat with the pots etc placing the other half of the cheese cut side down on the top.Pour in a glass of white wine and bake.

I also add slices of smoked sausage.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my gosh, kippers, thank you (Mahalo)!

I just sat down with my coffee and started to read this post, 

Cheese, taters, onions, garlic and BACON!!

I take it no cream or butter, right?

Can I use an inexpensive Brie?

Mister K~girl doesn't care for any of the soft cheeses, this would need to be in a ramekin just for me… they now sell individual bries…DINNER!!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Mister K~girl doesn't care for any of the soft cheeses, this would need to be in a ramekin just for me… they now sell individual bries…DINNER!!


To me, camembert tastes and feels a lot like butter so I'm sure you can sub butter.

It must be so difficult to be a foodie with a fussy hubby. The only thing my husband doesn't like is creamy stuff which is my favorite category of food but I make it anyway.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

BUTTER!?

DH has a cow (ha) when he even sees butter… sour cream, ranch dressing, mayonnaise, soft-creamy cheeses … he won't eat at our neices home anymore because she tried to pass off white pizza on him and it was dripping with mayo ...basically he doesn't care for anything that might be construed as creamy... a pan gravy with cream or milk, clam chowder...

('euuu, it's creamy, I don't like that' - please insert a whiney little boys voice, LOL, but I love him to pieces)

... picky little bugger, ain't he?

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

... I would LOVE to find a recipe for the hashbrown casserole at Cracker Barrell, that's really the only reason that I like to go there...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ... I would LOVE to find a recipe for the hashbrown casserole at Cracker Barrell, that's really the only reason that I like to go there...


http://www.topsecretrecipes.com/Cracker-Barrel-Hash-Brown-Casserole-Recipe.html but you have to pay a token amount to see the whole thing. I might have a copy of the book and if I do, I'll pm you the recipe from it.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh my gosh, kippers, thank you (Mahalo)!
> 
> I just sat down with my coffee and started to read this post,
> 
> ...


Hello, yes to no cream or butter, you may use a cheap brie as long as it is ripe.The most important part of the dish is the spud, I use roosters which are in the middle of scale of waxy/floury. The slices need to keep their shape but soak up the flavours.

Line a springform sponge cake tin with puff pastry, infuse some heavy cream with fresh chopped tarragon over a low heat.Mandolin a load of waxy spuds and onions.Sweat the onions and pots in loads of butter till opaque, leave to cool and layer up seasoning each layer hard.Put a puff pastry lid on, crimp and hole.Bake in a hot oven placing your cake tin on a pre heated baking sheet. Remove from the oven and pour the warm tarragon cream through the hole till full. Leave till set and luke warm. Take out of the tin and serve with a salad.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Isn't it funny how soooooooo many potato dishes have butter, and not being shy about it either, but boat loads it the stuff ?
Just thinking out loud..


----------



## 808jono202 (Sep 3, 2012)

Because with out the fat, they wouldn't be nearly as rich, and would just be kind of mealy, and bland. Mo butter, Mo butter!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

what happened to the cracker barrel hasbrown casserole recipe, 

it won't open?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't know. It was working yesterday. Check your email.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

it says sorry page not available (error 404) I went to that website and it said just take frozen hashbrown patties and put colby cheese on top... that doesn't sound like it ..


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've never eaten it, but Todd Wilbur has made a career out of making copycats of big name dishes. And Colby is what it says in my copy of his book. Check your email for the rest of it.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Joey-girl, I like that idea of the Alouette cheese,
> 
> one of their nice spiced up versions.
> 
> ...


kgirl,

yes, i would mash as usual but hold back a little of the hot cream, creme fraiche/sour cream or potato water if you use any of that....mash, add the butter first,then liquid, then add the boursin/alouette at the very end along with s&p( i use a wooden spoon or a rubber spat and just incorporate it...no more mashing). a little lemon zest is also nice then as well. i make my own version of boursin/alouette as it is part of our bread service at the restaurant( cr.chz, tarragon, dill, gran. garlic, it. seasoning)...easy breezy...now you know..

oh, since michael doesn't like creamy, start with russet potatoes as they tend to make for a fluffier mashed potato. i prefer creamy over fluffy so i use yukon golds.

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

AHA!

That's why he doesn't like my mashed taters every time!

If I use the yukon golds, he doesn't care for them and just pushes them around the plate (did I say whiny little boy)

If I use the Russets and the food mill, he's happy.

BINGO!

Thanks for the insight Joey-girl!

 (sometimes it takes another set of eyes, yeah?)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Speaking of POI, (oops that another thread) isn't that a tuber similar to Potatoes?


----------

